# Poor state of repair...........rebuild time.



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, Im kind of 2 years without any decent heavy training as such. A few reasons for this, the first being a rotator cuff injury that in itself, took 13 months to heal.

I then picked up a tendon injury and it all just ground to a halt really.

Had alot of personal issues going on this year (women!  ), been a stressful time. But thats history now, time to concentrate on me.

I'm quite ashamed to say I've done hardly any exercise bar some occasional swimming/cardio.

So, started my new regime this week, thanks to Aus, using the 3 day split routine featured in this article.

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/

Will get some pictures/stats up later, need a camera man to help me out!

Quite nervous about posting pictures up to be fair, but hopefully this journal will spur me on to get it myself sorted.

Going to do 3 months of training, then introduce some Anabolics again, of which Im still deciding. Will probably be along the lines of Test/Eq and dbol.

Quite excited about training again, just need to make sure I dont pickup another injury, hence the natural training to allow my body to adjust to humping weights around.

Im cringing posting these pictures, but here goes. Solo pictures, so not the best.

Current weight 15-4 upon waking.



















Legs need alot of work, well whole body does. Carry very little fat on my legs, aiming to really hit these hard to get some mass on them.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Updated with pics.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fight my way to the front then,,,,,First in,,,,,,popular cvnt you a?

Firstly,well glad you have done this

Secondly,good luck

3(note how bothered i am now,moved to digits)you have been fair build before ,,am i correct?

4 you will not take a as long as you think

5 anything i can do to help,must be begged for ON HERE!

6 I will watch you and if you slack i will risk another @Mars attacks and kick your ass.

Good luck my friend i think you will do well xx

Subbed i suppose:stupid:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Haha, popular as a dose of the clap! 

Yeah, been a decent size before, at my peak I was 17-8 @ 8% bodyfat.

Appreciate the digits, thanks for the kisses!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You still have the base, muscle memory will see you right


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

marknorthumbria said:


> You still have the base, muscle memory will see you right


Cheers buddy, yeah, hoping it flies back on!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Struggles through,,,,,,,,,,,push to front

Right what ye been eatin?

Do you even lift?Where are some lifts/workouts,let's get this moving ya slug...


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Struggles through,,,,,,,,,,,push to front
> 
> Right what ye been eatin?
> 
> Do you even lift?Where are some lifts/workouts,let's get this moving ya slug...


Haha, you crack me up kant! 

07:30 50g Whey in water

08:30 Eggs + Wholemeal toast + Omega oils

10:00 Tub of Light choices Fromage frais + Almond butter

12:00 Fish/meat/chicken + wholemeal rice with large avocado

13:00 - Train

14:00 - Oats/whey/peanut butter

16:00 - Chicken/Fish/Meat + veggies/salad + buckwheat/wholegrain rice etc

19:00 - Steak/Chicken/Fish + Veggies/salad

22:00 - Cottage cheese + Almond butter

Lifts wise, Ive not managed to use a flat bench for 18 months, due to shoulder/elbow, but did it for the first time the other day and managed 90kg. Previous best lift was 140kg (I've got long limbs, so never gonna break any records there.

Bench Press - 90kg (140kg previous)

Dumbell press - 30kg (50kg previous)

Leg press - 220 kg (350kg previous)

Squats - 80kg (previous 140kg)

Calfs - Still as much weight as you can find, very strong on those.

So a fair way to go for getting back, but strength should come back pretty quick as long as i can stay injury free. I've never been massively strong on stuff like squats/bench, the shape of my body dictates this to some extent, very long levers.

Back I am strong with, and calves, they are just weird strong for some reason. Especially with my puny ankles! lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok well done mate,right less excuses though,there aint one.

i take it you're my height/length arms etc?

Nothing should dictate your lifts other than injury,i benched 190k a few months back,140k aint weak though mate,so good lifts possible

Target for you is ......?kg and ......lifts?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Ok well done mate,right less excuses though,there aint one.
> 
> i take it you're my height/length arms etc?
> 
> ...


Im 6 Foot 2.

My target is the way I look, I personally find I grow better training slowly with as good form as I can get, rather than trying to break any records.

Thats not to say Im not going to keep pushing the weight higher, but I really have found benefit in the past of slowing it right down.

Lever length does affect lifting though, Work = Force X distance, so for the same exercise a guy with long limbs will do more work than someone with shorter limb length.

Should have seen me doing 90kg the other day, I was like bambi on ice! haha, amazing how you lose your strength.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Short ass,slackjawed ******,move the big weights slow then,,,,,,


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Haha, you ever tried chewing tobacco??? this stuff will make you into a sexual TY-RANASAURUS...............just like me. 

Strap that to your sore ass, Blaine!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Step aside Butch.......


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

2 years without training and u look like that??!? that is well good mate. u got some good genes i assume.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

monster wanna b said:


> 2 years without training and u look like that??!? that is well good mate. u got some good genes i assume.


Ha, thanks for that. I stay reasonably lean I suppose, really am going to go for it this year!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Lets call this day 1, diet started today.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome starting point is true,missed your age mate?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Awsome starting point is true,missed your age mate?


36 dear boy.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

subbed as thats a good shape to start hardly a poor state tbh, fair play must have worked hard in the past good luck


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

winstan said:


> subbed as thats a good shape to start hardly a poor state tbh, fair play must have worked hard in the past good luck


Much appreciated, thanks.

I've been in much better condition, I am however, hyper critical of myself.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Much appreciated, thanks.
> 
> I've been in much better condition, I am however, hyper critical of myself.


theres prob millions of peeps who would like too look like that after no training for a long long time hell even i would!!!!!

the progress i reckon will be very quick


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Much appreciated, thanks.
> 
> I've been in much better condition, I am however, hyper critical of myself.


Ya think?

You got me in here Jaycolitus,


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Ya think?
> 
> You got me in here Jaycolitus,


Another classic! lift up yer jaw........WALLOP!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck with this mate :thumb:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Good workout tonight.

Elbow was hurting a bit on inclined bench, but made it through okay.

Today consisted of:

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set

* Flat flyes - 1 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 1 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Took a daft picture in the changing rooms, just not the same doing it yourself!










Im honestly thinking about starting the gear sooner rather than later. Last time some anavar worked wonders for helping me get over an injury. I know its supposed to be good for collagen synthesis.

Getting bloods taken this week, then I'll take it from there.

 Loving training again!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think your shape is extremely good (for a skinny cvnt)and would not rush into gear as you have bundles of muscle memory to get back first,you will be better to do get that first and stick on plan,,imo.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I hear ya pal, but the force is strong in this one ......OB1TREN-OB


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> I hear ya pal, but the force is strong in this one ......OB1TREN-OB


You must resisit it Jay........................be strong


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I will be when I get fired into this gorilla juice!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Trained or eaten mate?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Not trained yesterday, did my 1 day of drinking for Christmas. Won't have any more booze at all now.

Back on track today, getting bloods done tomorrow all being well.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

1 day of drinking for Christmas, your a better man than me :beer:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

That will be it now for me, days written off today!

Back too it tomorrow 

Bloods first thing tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 1 day of drinking for Christmas, your a better man than me :beer:


Fancy a beer


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> That will be it now for me, days written off today!
> 
> Back too it tomorrow
> 
> Bloods first thing tomorrow.


Good luck man,,,


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Good workout today. First time Ive done deads/squats in as long as i can remember.

Eating going pretty good today, man Im going to hurt tomorrow!

Bloods taken this morning, will have them on Monday. I'll judge where Im going next hormone wise after that.

Tried that Muscle Milk stuff, cookies and cream is lovely!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i like the programme set up which your following mate...id be interested to see how you respond with the sauce on top of it all! good work!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

1manarmy said:


> i like the programme set up which your following mate...id be interested to see how you respond with the sauce on top of it all! good work!


Cheers buddy, quite excited about it all at the moment.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Cheers buddy, quite excited about it all at the moment.


See if you can keep that feeling mate,i have still got it ,fookin a!!!!!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> See if you can keep that feeling mate,i have still got it ,fookin a!!!!!


Amen to that, brother!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck with all this mate. Hope you stay injury free.

Lookin very good for someone who hasn't trained so long. It's not gonna take you long!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

bigtommay said:


> Good luck with all this mate. Hope you stay injury free.
> 
> Lookin very good for someone who hasn't trained so long. It's not gonna take you long!


Cheers buddy, hope not! Im sure some supplements will help with any injuries as well.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good work mate will pop in expecting to see some updated photos in a few weeks time, get beasting it..


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

jjcooper said:


> Good work mate will pop in expecting to see some updated photos in a few weeks time, get beasting it..


Will get some in a while, beasting has commenced.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Todays eating so far.

08:00 - 2 scoops of muscle milk

08:30 - 5 whole eggs, bowl of oats

10:30 - Tesco light choices fromage frais (500g)

12:00 - 300g Salmon, egg noodles, vegetables, chow mein sauce

13:30 - Oh yeah protein bar X 2

15:30 - 300g Angus Mince (spag bol), pasta

17:30 - Muscle milk with semi skimmed milk + Almond butter

Still starving!

Weight was 15 St 9 on waking this morning.

Rest day today, legs feel sore but in a good way, cant wait to smash the gym tomorrow.

Hoping my gear turns up soon, im literally itching like a crack head on a comedown!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Just got my bloodwork back.

MALE INFERTILITY PROFILE .

FOLLICLE STIM. HORMONE *6.2* IU/L 1.5 - 12.4

LUTEINISING HORMONE *5.7* IU/L 1.7 - 8.6

TESTOSTERONE *15.4* nmol/L 7.6 - 31.4

Reference Ranges apply to adults

SEX HORMONE BINDING GLOB *40* nmol/L 11 - 52

Testosterone/SHBG Ratio *38.5 *24 - 104

PROLACTIN *196* mIU/L 86 - 324

I would get the E2 checked next time, but didnt get that one done this time. (error on my part).

I was struggling to get my natural levels back, and had a year off with several not so successful PCT's. My serum test was 4.4nmol/l after 4 months off last time.

All I did was run some Test last year (albeit with hardly any proper training) as I was sick of feeling so ****. Stress could have played a bit part in it as well.

I tapered down to 125mg of Test Enanthate for several months and ran some 1000iu shots of HCG.

I then ran 100mg Clomid and 20mg of nolv, starting straight after my last shot. Now I know this isnt the conventional thinking, but with such low doses I thought I'd try something different.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

All is good now,if coming off next time do not add any test,your body gets confused.

Main thing is go forward now and keep it regular,forget what is gone,it will do you ne use...


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> All is good now,if coming off next time do not add any test,your body gets confused.
> 
> Main thing is go forward now and keep it regular,forget what is gone,it will do you ne use...


Yeah, I just ran the TRT dose as a taper, but started PCT sooner than normal by a week. Whether it has had any effect I dont know, but thats the best bloodwork I've had yet!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Yeah, I just ran the TRT dose as a taper, but started PCT sooner than normal by a week. Whether it has had any effect I dont know, but thats the best bloodwork I've had yet!


Tis good,,,,,crack on then mate:bounce:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Tis good,,,,,crack on then mate:bounce:


Waiting on Santa Roids to turn up............


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Waiting on Santa Roids to turn up............


Exract of santa juice is renowned mate,works well


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

As a side note, I have been on Finasteride for the last 12 months as well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> As a side note, I have been on Finasteride for the last 12 months as well.


Why?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Why?


Hairloss mate, plain and simple.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Hairloss mate, plain and simple.


Go bald be proud!

I have a full head,but shave most off!pmsl


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Go bald be proud!
> 
> I have a full head,but shave most off!pmsl


I only had minor hairloss, but I love my barnet, so its staying!!!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You've got a good base so your at an advantage before you even pick up a weight. Factor in muscle memory means you'll progress quick, hence I'd recommend you stay away from the gear for the first 2-3 months as originally planned.

I've gone through the exact same scenario, losing 30+lbs and starting at the bottom again, but it does come back quick. Will power brother! I had Test P/E, Tren E/A NPP, SD, EPI, D-zine etc.. all sitting in the cupboard and I wouldn't touch it until I felt I was back or almost completely back (90%) to my original state.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> You've got a good base so your at an advantage before you even pick up a weight. Factor in muscle memory means you'll progress quick, hence I'd recommend you stay away from the gear for the first 2-3 months as originally planned.
> 
> I've gone through the exact same scenario, losing 30+lbs and starting at the bottom again, but it does come back quick. Will power brother! I had Test P/E, Tren E/A NPP, SD, EPI, D-zine etc.. all sitting in the cupboard and I wouldn't touch it until I felt I was back or almost completely back (90%) to my original state.


You are of course totally correct.......its hard to resist isnt it!? having said that, I took a year off in 2010 so my will power isnt that bad.

Did you follow yours up with bloodwork, out of interest?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> You are of course totally correct.......its hard to resist isnt it!? having said that, I took a year off in 2010 so my will power isnt that bad.
> 
> Did you follow yours up with bloodwork, out of interest?


Lol, agreed and I'm only looking out for you bro - last thing you want is another injury. I was out 9 months and it felt like a lifetime, can't tell you how depressed I was. Once I was able to train again the way I looked at it was the longer I stayed off, the more I had to gain from the cycle.

I had blood work whilst on, but not after. Will have bloods drawn before my next cycle :fingers crossed:

Like you, it's good to be safe, I've changed my perspective on how I cycle now, I usually won't touch orals, maybe once a year now but I will begin to totally phase them out and likely just stick to solo test cycles. I plan to be in this game for a while so longevity is a priority for me.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> Lol, agreed and I'm only looking out for you bro - last thing you want is another injury. I was out 9 months and it felt like a lifetime, can't tell you how depressed I was. Once I was able to train again the way I looked at it was the longer I stayed off, the more I had to gain from the cycle.
> 
> I had blood work whilst on, but not after. Will have bloods drawn before my next cycle :fingers crossed:
> 
> Like you, it's good to be safe, I've changed my perspective on how I cycle now, I usually won't touch orals, maybe once a year now but I will begin to totally phase them out and likely just stick to solo test cycles. I plan to be in this game for a while so longevity is a priority for me.


Thats good to hear, yeah, thanks for that. I will stay off until Feb, then really hit it hard.

I can get back to 16 stone and reasonably lean natural no problem I reckon.

I was hoping I wouldnt have to go on TRT, these results are a big relief. I know Blast and Cruise is the trend for alot of people now, but I truely feel that you are doing yourself a huge favour allowing the body to return to homeostasis. If that means losing a few pounds of muscle, then so be it.

Just my personal thoughts on it.

Test is definitely the easiest thing to deal with.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> Lol, agreed and I'm only looking out for you bro - last thing you want is another injury. I was out 9 months and it felt like a lifetime, can't tell you how depressed I was. Once I was able to train again the way I looked at it was the longer I stayed off, the more I had to gain from the cycle.
> 
> I had blood work whilst on, but not after. Will have bloods drawn before my next cycle :fingers crossed:
> 
> Like you, it's good to be safe, I've changed my perspective on how I cycle now, I usually won't touch orals, maybe once a year now but I will begin to totally phase them out and likely just stick to solo test cycles. I plan to be in this game for a while so longevity is a priority for me.


I know what you mean about depression though, I was off for 13 months with a rotator cuff injury! my test was down to 4.4nmol/l then, life was grim!!!!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Eating today consisted of (so far)

2 scoops muscle milk

5 eggs on granary toast

1X500g Tub Fromage Frais

Welsh Rarebit (granary bread, low fat cheese, lean bacon)

Protein Bar + Almond butter

Amino's pre workout

Honey + Aminos post workout

2 scoops of muscle milk

350g Chicken, salad, avocado

200g lean mince + Salad + spuds


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Had a bit of daft one on sat night, so spent the day in bed yesterday, not good, but needed a blow out.

Back in the gym today, elbow playing up again, so didnt do much on the bench, but other exercises okay. Might try dumbells next time to see if thats doable.

Today was:

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set

* Flat flyes - 1 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 1 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Eating going okay today.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

What's your form like on bench and pushing movements? Are you flaring your elbows or locking out? My pain was down to me flaring my eblows wide, so now I tend to keep them tucked in, even on DB chest press - I have the dumbells at and angle, not completely straight and keep elbows close to my side. Will save your shoulders too....


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Does that kinda movement involve the tris more and not the chest?.... Just a thought!. Good luck to the op


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> What's your form like on bench and pushing movements? Are you flaring your elbows or locking out? My pain was down to me flaring my eblows wide, so now I tend to keep them tucked in, even on DB chest press - I have the dumbells at and angle, not completely straight and keep elbows close to my side. Will save your shoulders too....


Form is okay, I've kept the weight lower deliberately to make sure that I keep it that way. Good idea on the dumbells, I'll go for that next time instead of olympic bar presses. 

Legs today.........


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Does that kinda movement involve the tris more and not the chest?.... Just a thought!. Good luck to the op


Yes I guess that's the trade off although the chest would still be the primary muscle worked.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> Yes I guess that's the trade off although the chest would still be the primary muscle worked.


Im hoping some nice gear will help it repair.

On the subject of which, I received my BSI goods today.

I got 2X TestTren and 2xEquiTren.

If I ran 2 shots of each a week of this it would give

500mg Test

1g Equipoise

1g Tren Enanthate

When Ive run Test/EQ/Tren before, its been

750mg Test enanthate

600mg EQ

300 mg Tren Ace.

Im a bit wary of running such large dosages, what are peoples views on this ratio of Tren/Test?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Im hoping some nice gear will help it repair.
> 
> On the subject of which, I received my BSI goods today.
> 
> ...


Too much mg in all /not enough test/to tren,lower tren to 500mg and eq the same mate. gives more usuable 1500mg/wk one third ratio,the adjust up test as you go onward.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking. That was put together purely on a 2x2 shots basis, but this comes to big numbers with this BSI gear!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Thats what I was thinking. That was put together purely on a 2x2 shots basis, but this comes to big numbers with this BSI gear!


Does the dose make it very pippy?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Does the dose make it very pippy?


Apparently no pippity pip pip with this stuff.

Not tried it myself yet.

Feb is when I'll fire up, at the earliest.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd run the tren/test at 2:1. That's my plan for next years cycle using 250mg Test E + 400-500mg Tren Ace for 10 weeks.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Will have to do some jiggery pokery with this BSI stuff, to get where I need to be.

I've also got 100 shots of Alpha Test, coming in tomorrow, hopefully.

Santa Roids doesnt appear to have any reduction in size of his sack, who said gear was suppressive?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jus wondering mate, did you ever see a physio about your RT injury? Doing any pre-hab exercises?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cronus said:


> Jus wondering mate, did you ever see a physio about your RT injury? Doing any pre-hab exercises?


Do you mean rotator cuff? i did go to the physio for that, yeah. Made it worse.

In the end after 13 frustrating months off, I started back on the gear (500mg Test/50mg Anavar), and went back to the gym. Built it up slowly and it sorted itself out.

Havent seen anyone about my elbow, kind of not much faith in them now!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Fancied a bit of cardio today, so did 30 minutes swimming.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Do you mean rotator cuff? i did go to the physio for that, yeah. Made it worse.
> 
> In the end after 13 frustrating months off, I started back on the gear (500mg Test/50mg Anavar), and went back to the gym. Built it up slowly and it sorted itself out.
> 
> Havent seen anyone about my elbow, kind of not much faith in them now!


You do face pulls don't ya now?One arm rows help too,great stabiliser for me.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Do you mean rotator cuff? i did go to the physio for that, yeah. Made it worse.
> 
> In the end after 13 frustrating months off, I started back on the gear (500mg Test/50mg Anavar), and went back to the gym. Built it up slowly and it sorted itself out.
> 
> Havent seen anyone about my elbow, kind of not much faith in them now!


Yea sorry meant rotator cuff, was being lazy.

Had exact same experience mate, went to first physio, came recomended charinging £35 session, £200 in all I spent, plus time off work/petrol for 15 mins of EMS which did **** all and had a run around for 9 months before I decided to just have the OP which saw me straight.

I have a physio guy I go to now in maidstone when I need to and he's brilliant, really knows his stuff.

A good physio is worth thier weight in gold, it's just finding the right one which money/time consuming.

Still suffering a bit now from a recent injury but has gotten better and incoporating a lot of exercises that emphazie the weaker muscles + specific rotator cuff work so hopefully will be 100% again soon.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm the same with my elbows too, not sure why but then tend to catch/click a lot, once I warm up enough and get into my routine then they seem to loosen up. I just stay away from certain exercises e.g. chin ups (supinated grip) and obviously don't lock out on movements.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

How's the training going pal?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Just back from nearly 5 weeks away at work. Been doing mostly cardio, with some weights.

Im now officially on.....

Test Cyp 500mg/week

EQ 500mg/week

Tren Enanthate 250mg/week

Updates to follow, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back :thumb:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks mate! hows things with you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Just back from nearly 5 weeks away at work. Been doing mostly cardio, with some weights.
> 
> Im now officially on.....
> 
> ...


I hear prison offers good courses lately:cool2:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> Thanks mate! hows things with you?


going good thanks mate, just trying to get back to where I was before the month of excess that was Xmas


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I hear prison offers good courses lately:cool2:


 :lol:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Right, blood results are back, got these taken on Monday. Test has crashed since my last one.










Still felt okay in myself, no problems with erections etc. Maybe just have to accept that naturally my test is low.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Right, blood results are back, got these taken on Monday. Test has crashed since my last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fook that ask for help mate,mine was 7! It affects more than just hard ons mate,concentration/bone/hormones imbalance and more...


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Fook that ask for help mate,mine was 7! It affects more than just hard ons mate,concentration/bone/hormones imbalance and more...


No point at the minute, as Im back on.

I only ran 10000iu for PCT, and started it too early on. Next time I will run an extended PCT, with HMG, and then low dose clomid for a good few months.

But in the mean time.............


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> No point at the minute, as Im back on.
> 
> I only ran 10000iu for PCT, and started it too early on. Next time I will run an extended PCT, with HMG, and then low dose clomid for a good few months.
> 
> But in the mean time.............


I forgot you were on,it has been so long since you posted i forgot you even liftAny update pics?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> I forgot you were on,it has been so long since you posted i forgot you even liftAny update pics?


None, in a few weeks, Im starting again as of now, as I only did cardio whilst away. FALSE START! 

In 2 weeks I will show you some more alluring underwear shots, as I know it makes you moist!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> None, in a few weeks, Im starting again as of now, as I only did cardio whilst away. FALSE START!
> 
> In 2 weeks I will show you some more alluring underwear shots, as I know it makes you moist!


oh baby yes:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> oh baby yes:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Dirty bas! lol


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Back in full swing now, I have added some BSI Test Suspension pre workout now, and tried for the first time today.

Wow, very impressed. Certainly gives you a boot! trained like a Terminator today, strength was solid.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice job,keep updates coming!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> Back in full swing now, I have added some BSI Test Suspension pre workout now, and tried for the first time today.
> 
> Wow, very impressed. Certainly gives you a boot! t*rained like a Terminator today*, strength was solid.


T-800, T-850 or T-101 ?

yes I'm a sci-fi geek :lol:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

T101!! 

This suspension is dynamite, loving it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> T101!!
> 
> This suspension is dynamite, loving it!


ASSHOLEEEEEY!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Haha I bought the single that he did when I was about 13!!! Ashoooooaaaaaal!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, 9 days back on the sauce, and my elbow seems to be right as right thing.

Havent touched dumbells in about 18 months, managed 46kg for 8 reps on my last set for chest.

No pain either, hope it stays that way.

Feel absolutely jacked already!

10 pounds up in 9 days (I know, its not muscle  ), just quite amusing nonetheless.

Bring it on!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Destroyed legs today so much so I'm laid in bed in agony, glutes are so painful with rest of legs. Lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay Walker said:


> Destroyed legs today so much so I'm laid in bed in agony, glutes are so painful with rest of legs. Lol


X2

I'm in bed really struggling to get ready for work cos my **** hurts so much


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

with rest of legs. Lol[/quote said:


> hOW MANY LEGS HAVE YOU GOT ffS?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

This is no word of a lie, I had to go the 24 hour garage to get some pain killers, as I couldnt sleep!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> hOW MANY LEGS HAVE YOU GOT ffS?


Haha, just the 3


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> Haha, just the 3


is Jay short for Jake?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thought I'd check in and make a quick update on this.

Been some decent progress this summer, taking a bit of shape now.

Start.......



Today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Thought I'd check in and make a quick update on this.
> 
> Been some decent progress this summer, taking a bit of shape now.
> 
> ...


Thought youn were dead!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done, big difference.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done, big difference.


Don't praise the cvnt he may post again:innocent:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done, big difference.


Thanks mate


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Don't praise the cvnt he may post again:innocent:


How's it goin ballbag?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> How's it goin ballbag?


Far better when you didn't post...you look ok I suppose,not a bad effort realy,so have some reps:lol:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html in case you would like to see what can be done pmsl


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Far better when you didn't post...you look ok I suppose,not a bad effort realy,so have some reps:lol:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html in case you would like to see what can be done pmsl


Looking pretty fly, thunder chunky! 

Ps, you suck gay cocks in hell!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Looking pretty fly, thunder chunky!
> 
> Ps, you suck gay cocks in hell!


I will no doubt,however you suck dogs cocks on earth and I have pics too...


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> I will no doubt,however you suck dogs cocks on earth and I have pics too...


Damn, forgot about that!


----------

